# Restoring LeCoultre



## Jamiea (Aug 20, 2016)

I have an old tank watch in need of full restoration, inc dial. Can anyone advise as to where is the best place to go for a quote?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Jamiea, welcome to this wonderful friendly forum! :thumbs_up:

You dont state the age of the watch,a picture would be great, but Le Coultre parts are difficult & expensive to obtain.

You can either try a local watch repairer in your area or go to a Le Coultre watch AD.

Either way its gonna be expensive in my opinion........

All the best!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi Jamiea

even as a new member here , HI bye the way :teethsmile: , have a browse of the links directory on here top of page, may be of some help or direction for watch repairers ,

deano


----------



## Jamiea (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks to you both, these are pics, it has a steel back and does not work.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi

i think that will make a lovely watch when and if it can be fixed, someone below has good reviews i have never used him ,no affiliation , just someone who i came across while trawling the interweb and seen reviews for -

ask/ send e mail & pictures for a price /advice ( hope ok to put a link in here)

http://www.webwatchmaker.com/

good luck

deano


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

deano1956 said:


> hi
> 
> i think that will make a lovely watch when and if it can be fixed, someone below has good reviews i have never used him ,no affiliation , just someone who i came across while trawling the interweb and seen reviews for -
> 
> ...


 The chap's name is Brendan, he is active over on TZ-UK and the feedback about him is universally positive. He does some amazing work but don't expect him to be cheap.


----------



## Jamiea (Aug 20, 2016)

thanks, ill try him


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

That's a real beauty and obviously well worth getting sorted , I personally would leave the dial though


----------



## Jamiea (Aug 20, 2016)

Really? There seems to be some copper coloured corrosion on the dial and inside the case, Im hoping it can be cleaned off without needing a full dial restoration.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Jamiea said:


> Really? There seems to be some copper coloured corrosion on the dial and inside the case, Im hoping it can be cleaned off without needing a full dial restoration.


 Yes gentle cleaning but wouldn't restore


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The movement looks nice and clean, probably just a service would soon have it going


----------



## Jamiea (Aug 20, 2016)

Ive sent it Brendan as recommended , waiting to see what he says.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hope it works out , and watch is salvageable , good luck

cheerano


----------



## Jamiea (Aug 20, 2016)

Quote came back at £500+ so Im leaving it for now.


----------

